# Problème avec airport express, arrêt intempestif



## pression (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'espère poster dans la bonne section, autrement merci aux modos de déplacer

J'arrive presque à diffuser de la musique sur ma chaine Hifi depuis Itunes... 

J'ai planter l'airport express dans une prise, raccordé le câble jack à la chaîne Hifi. 
Utiliser l'utilitaire airport pour configurer l'airport express, intégré à mon réseau existant, par wifi, avec clef wpa, sans filtrage de mac adresse sur le routeur. Il me la configure et me dit que tout est OK

Je démarre Itunes, je lance une chanson, choisis de l'envoyer sur l'airport express. ça marche! J'arrête le morceau, choisis la sortie ordinateur... et là l'airport express disparaît de mon choix? 

Si je relance l'utilitaire airport express il ne la retrouve pas. Le voyant est vert! La borne est à 3 mètre du mac mini sans obstacle direct...

Ou dois-je chercher?

Merci d'avance


----------



## nourson (10 Février 2010)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai effectivement le même problème que pression: coupure intempestive de la musique avec l'airport express.
Je suis chez Numéricable avec modem routeur wifi CVG834G, iMac avec airport, PC sous vista, PS3 et iPhone.
tout ce petit monde communique avec internet via la wifi sans problème... sauf l'airport qui se deconnecte régulièrement alors que le voyant reste vert. Perte de connexion Airtunes qui ne reconnait plus du tout les haut parleurs distants , perte de connexion également via Airfoil.

Je précise que ma borne airport ayant plus de deux ans, j'ai pensé qu'il pouvait s'agir d'un de ses nombreux "lâchages" post garantie, mais les derniers tests ont été faits avec une borne toute neuve qui n'a pas trois jours de vie!


----------



## RodTheRod (17 Février 2010)

J'ai également des coupures (entre 5 et 20 secondes) lors de l'utilisation d'Airtunes via une borne Airport Express (datant de 2004).

Ne serait-ce pas simplement les ondes du réseau wifi qui, pour une raison toujours obsucre, sont interrompues, ce qui se remarque systématiquement lorsqu'on écoute de la musique, mais qui ne se perçoit pas forcément lorsqu'on utilise un autre appareil wifi (pour surfer sur internet avec un MacBook, par exemple, une perte de connexion de quelques secondes passera souvent inaperçue, non ?).

C'est très désagréable pour la musique. J'envisage de recourir au système CPL plutôt que Wifi, je me renseigne... Si vous avez des suggestions...

Merci !

Rod


----------



## RodTheRod (18 Février 2010)

Bon, je me réponds moi-même (on n'est jamais mieux servi, finalement...).

J'ai acheté hier soir une paire d'adaptateurs CPL, je les ai installés de manière à pouvoir brancher à l'étage un ordinateur portable sur internet, ça semble bien fonctionner...

Reste à voir si j'achète maintenant un troisième adaptateur, pour brancher la borne Airport Express en Ethernet via CPL (plutôt qu'en Wifi), afin d'utiliser AirTunes pour écouter de la musique dans une autre pièce...


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (18 Février 2010)

Salut!

J'ai également eu ce genre de soucis. Dans mon malheur, j'ai eu la chance que le problème arrive moins de deux mois après l'achat de la borne. Elle est actuellement au SAV du magasin dans lequel je l'ai achetée.

Je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai des nouvelles!

Bonne chance à vous!


----------



## nourson (18 Février 2010)

bon, pour moi, la solution est passé par plusieurs petits trucs:

1/ réinitialisation des bornes 
2/ modification au niveau du modem: changement de SSID, changement de cle WPA à la place de WEP (apparemment mieux supportée par les bornes Apple), changement de canal
3/ on redémarre tout ça

et zou! tout remarche pile poil!

bon je précise que depuis les dernières mises à jour d'iTunes, airtunes c'est mort et je suis obligé de passer par Airfoil pour écouter ma musique sur la chaîne, mais bon! au moins ça marche!


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (26 Février 2010)

Salut à tous qui suivez ce fil!

Comme promis, voici des nouvelles de mon expérience.

J'ai donc amené ma borne au SAV qui me l'on remplacée J'ai demandé ce qui clochait et le gars me dit qu'il n'en sait rien mais que maintenant c'est OK. Soit. J'arrive chez moi, je plugg la borne, paramètre, Lance la musique -> Youhou! Ca fonctionne! Mais 15 minutes plus tard, nouvelles coupures de musique . Plus grave encore, internet se déconnecte également (c'était déjà le cas avec mon ancienne borne).

Bref, impossible de savoir si c'est la borne, un problème de logiciel, de matériel chez moi,

Par contre, chez moi, AirTunes fonctionne iTunes 9.0.3.

Donc, si vous avez des suggestions, ou des semblants de réponses, n'hésitez pas!

Meilleures salutations!


----------



## fausto (2 Avril 2010)

Salut à vous,
j'ai effectivement un problème similaire au votre.
J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un iMac 27' core5 et d'une airport express (utilisée pour la lecture de musique via airtunes sur ma chaine hifi)
Je suis sur freebox totalement dégroupé. Mon ordinateur est relié à la freebox en wifi, ainsi que la télévision.
J'ai associé ma borne express à mon réseau local grâce au logiciel fourni par apple qui permet de controler la borne airport express.
La fonction routeur de la freebox est activée.

Deux problèmes se posent :
1 - alors que l'ordinateur "voit" mon réseau il lui est difficile de s'y connecter.
2 - Lorsqu'il est connecté, le réseau "saute" et la musique diffusée sur la chaine saute aussi et il n'est plus possible de naviguer sur internet.

Alors qu'au même moment je peux naviguer sur mon iBook G4 qui, lui, se connecte à mon réseau très facilement. 

De plus, avant d'avoir associé l'airport express à mon réseau, l'iMac 27' n'avait aucune difficulté à se connecter à mon réseau local.

Ainsi, j'ai bien l'impression que c'est cette association (airport express intégré sur mon réseau local) qui pose problème.

J'ai quelques réglages à faire et je vous tiens au courant à moins que quelqu'un ait une solution.


----------



## fausto (3 Avril 2010)

Je viens de résoudre le problème en décochant, dans mon compte personnel freebox, "canal automatique" dans la partie réservée au contrôle du routeur et en supprimant une adresse mac et IP au niveau DHCP que j'avais paramètré auparavant, pensant que cela était nécessaire.

Bonne nuit et joyeuse Pâque à toutes et à tous.


----------



## monvilain (26 Mai 2010)

Je confirme aussi à l'instant.

Le soucis provient du réglage canal automatique.
(Ma Freebox aussi m'a obligé a changé de canal)


*Bilan: Freebox en 7 et AirportExpress en 11*



Remarque: ce soucis arrive sans prévenir, alors qu'on ne change rien.


----------



## heydji (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
(je viens poser ma question ici, j'ai le même genre de soucis. Si un modo peu éliminer mon post un peu plus bas intitulé : "airport express fonctionne par intermittence"). merci

Voilà, ça fait le 3 ème post que je lance en l'espace de 2 mois à cause de mon airport qui fait ce qu'elle veut.

Donc voilà tout est dans le titre ... de temps en temps j'arrive à la capter avec mon MBP et tout fonctionne correctement lumière verte au fixe. Sinon quand elle ne veut pas elle reste à l'orange... parfois elle peut fonctionner 2 jours, puis plus rien pendant 3 jours, parfois elle peut fonctionner 1/2 heures puis plus rien pendant 4 jours .. etc .. etc .. c'est très aléatoire.

Ma question est comment puis-je savoir si c'est un problème matériel et que cela vient bien de l'airport express (sachant qu'elle a toujours fonctionner très bien pendant 6 ans et très mal depuis quelques mois).

Dois-je en racheter une ? est-ce réparable ?

Mais bon faut que je trouve rapidement une solution car là c'est plus possible.

Merci pour vos avis et conseils.


----------



## monvilain (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Il sera difficile de tester ta borne.

Néanmoins, ce qui est certain c'est que 6 ans,  c'est pas mal (beaucoup) pour une borne.

Es-tu certain que tu possédes la dernière version (6.3) ?

Pour le test, mis à part une autre borne, je vois pas..

La réparation, tu peux oublier...


----------



## heydji (26 Mai 2010)

Salut Jean-Charles

Oui j'ai bien la version 6.3

A l'heure où je t'écris ce message ma borne fonctionne, depuis hier soir d'ailleurs ... mais pour combien de temps ... ??? elle est très lunatique depuis 2 mois elle fonctionne 2 jours, 3 jours ... puis plus rien pendant 2 jours 3 jours .. etc ... ça n'arrête pas. Et je ne vois pas d'où peut venir le problème. 

Pour info : elle est relié à ma freebox. J'ai aussi déjà effectué plusieurs fois une réinitialisation sur la borne avec un trombone... mais ça marche quand ça veut ... et quand elle se remet à clignoter pour s'initialisé et se remettre au vert fixe ça prévient jamais... ça arrive quand ça veut.. sans rien faire. mais sinon elle est plus souvent au orange fixe et "incaptable".

Donc là sinon je n'ose plus la débrancher (tant que ça fonctionne, mais bon ça ne veut rien dire) car avant je la débranchais avant de me coucher. D'ailleur une question : est il conseillé de laisser brancher une airport express constamment ou de la débrancher quand on s'en sert pas ? (parce que l'airport express chauffe pas mal quand même)

Sinon si quelqu'un à une réponse à mon problème ? parce que c'est ennuyeux de racheter une borne si le problème ne vient pas d'elle...


----------



## monvilain (26 Mai 2010)

Alors pour ma part, j'ai résolu l'affaire avec la carte wifi de la freebox.

La borne ne me sert plus que pour Airtunes et ça se passe mieux qu'avant..

Par sécurité (Pascalformac est par là ??), je connecte la freebox en ethernet à l'ordinateur principal (avec un grand, grand cable...)


----------



## heydji (27 Mai 2010)

Salut Jean-Charles

Alors... en fait je sais que mon MBP se connecte à la FreeBox en wifi sans problème.
Mais la FreeBox est dans une autre pièce de la maison. C'est pour ça que j'ai mon airport express reliée en ethernet à la Freebox, pour pouvoir avoir Internet dans ma chambre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h23 ----------

Je rajouterais d'ailleurs que l'airport express reliée en ethernet à la freebox est + efficace pour capter Internet, plus rapide que la freebox en wifi.


----------



## leon1983 (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

depuis quelques semaines, ma borne airport connait quelques dysfonctionnements avec airtunes. Le son est interrompu toutes les 7 ou 8 secondes environ, que j'utilise itunes ou airfoil.

j'utilise un macbook pro et je me connecte à internet avec une freebox à la maison et une livebox au bureau (le souci est identique dans les deux environnements). le routeur est relié à la borne airport par ethernet.

A noter que le problème disparaît:

-lorsque je créé une autre session et que j'utilise airtunes ou airfoil
-en reliant le macbook pro au routeur (freebox ou livebox) par ethernet
-en utilisant un autre mac
-en éliminant le wifi de l'installation (mac--->livebox--->airport express par ethernet avec wifi désactivé sur tous les appareils).

au vu des éléments ci-dessus je pense qu'il doit s'agir d'un souci logiciel sous ma session utilisateur, je ne sais pas si le problème de coupures sous airtunes a les mêmes origines pour tout le monde mais il serait intéressant de savoir dans quelles conditions cela se produit chez vous afin de progresser sur ce sujet.
De mon côté je vais essayer de comprendre le fonctionnement du streaming sur mac osx.


----------



## leon1983 (12 Septembre 2010)

pour vous assurer que le problème ne vient pas de la configuration de votre borne ou de votre mac, vous pouvez jeter un oeil là dessus: "La diffusion audio via AirTunes saute ou s'interrompt"

à noter que me concernant, ce problème est survenu au bout d'un an d'utilisation de la borne. La mise à jour vers iTunes 10 n'y a rien changé.


----------



## leon1983 (13 Septembre 2010)

problème résolu de la manière la plus radicale et la moins élégante: reinstallation système, c'est un vieux pote sous windows qui m'a conseillé cette technique ancestrale fort usitée du côté de  Redmond....


----------



## leon1983 (15 Septembre 2010)

je viens de remarquer que lorsque Marco polo est lancé, le problème de coupures revient....


----------



## franky rabbit (21 Mai 2011)

J'ai résolu mon problème de coupure intempestive de son avec la borne airport express connectée sans fil à mon réseau local sans fil freebox. Il suffit de suivre les conseils ci-dessous (source FREE) : 

"Le mode WPA (TKIP+AES) est recommandé. Si vous rencontrez des 	problèmes pour connecter certains appareils (PDA/console de jeux/...) - il n'y a qu'un pas pour penser à une borne airport - essayez les modes WPA (TKIP) ou WPA (AES/CCMP)."

En ce qui me concerne ça marche au poil depuis le nouveau réglage avec un mot de passe WPA (TKIP).


----------



## nschaettel (25 Décembre 2016)

franky rabbit a dit:


> J'ai résolu mon problème de coupure intempestive de son avec la borne airport express connectée sans fil à mon réseau local sans fil freebox. Il suffit de suivre les conseils ci-dessous (source FREE) :
> 
> "Le mode WPA (TKIP+AES) est recommandé. Si vous rencontrez des     problèmes pour connecter certains appareils (PDA/console de jeux/...) - il n'y a qu'un pas pour penser à une borne airport - essayez les modes WPA (TKIP) ou WPA (AES/CCMP)."
> 
> En ce qui me concerne ça marche au poil depuis le nouveau réglage avec un mot de passe WPA (TKIP).



Hello, après de nombreuses recherches j'ai essayé la solution de Franky. ça a l'air de bien marcher puisque depuis 10mn je peux enfin écouter de la musique !
Petite précision : pour moi j'ai du bien aligner les modes WPA2 (TKIP) à la fois sur l'Airport Express ET sur la configuration du modem router (Box Numéricable). Une fois cela fait plus de problème, pour l'instant et croisons les doigts. Merci pour la solution !


----------

